# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  TEAMBUILDING - KỸ NĂNG SỐNG : " Kết Nối Yêu Thương"

## bebannha

http://connectteambuilding.com/vi/n...-Thuong-Hanh-trinh-di-tim-mot-nua-cua-ban-35/
*Kết Nối Yêu Thương - Hành trình đi tìm một nửa của bạn !!!!!*Hành trình " Kết Nối Yêu Thương" sẽ mang lại cho bạn những trải nghiệm thú vị, những khám phá mơi mẻ về bản thân, về thiên nhiên. Đặc biệt, hành trình đi tìm một nửa của bạn sẽ găn kêt những trái tim yêu thương....

*+ Bạn đang là người độc thân?*

_+ Bạn đang trên hành trình đi tìm một nửa của mình? Một người đặc biệt vừa có thể là người bạn, người đồng hành, tri kỷ, và nguồn cảm hứng..._

_+ Bạn là người thích khám phá, thích chinh phục những thử thách,hòa mình với thiên nhiên,hòa đồng với những người mới quen trong một không gian lãng mạn?_

_+ Teambuilding “_ *Kết nối yêu thương* _” sẽ mang lại cơ hội cho các bạn tham gia một chương trình mới lạ,hấp dẫn,học những kỹ năng cần thiết khi đi dã ngoại, để chứng tỏ bản thân và quan trọng hơn…Kết nối những trái tim yêu thương…_ 

_Tri kỷ tự sinh ra hay được tạo nên?_

_Câu hỏi đó sẽ được trả lời trong vòng 48 tiếng._


  ​
 
*TEAMBUILDING “KẾT NỐI YÊU THƯƠNG”*​_Ngọc vừng – hòn đảo xinh đẹp với những bờ cát trắng_ 

_trải dài, thơ mộng và hoang sơ, với những rừng phi_ 

_lao xanh ngút ngàn hân hạnh chào đón các bạn!_​_Thời gian : 02 ngày - 01 đêm ( Đợt 01: Từ 05/05 - 06/05/2012 hoặc Đợt 2: 26/05 - 27/05/2012_

_ Phí tham gia : 1.850.000đ/người_

​*HÀNH TRÌNH THỨ NHẤT: WHO AM I?*
Trên đường di chuyển tới Ngọc vừng, các thành viên tự giới thiệu bản thân, tham gia vào phần thi năng khiếu.Nhận mã số bí mật để biết bạn đồng hành là ai?​
Tham gia vào các trò chơi vui nhộn hấp dẫn do Hoạt náo viên CONNECT TEAMBUILDING tổ chức.Học các kỹ năng dã ngoại như thắt nút,dựng và tháo lều,xác định phương hướng… với sự hướng dẫn chuyên nghiệp của các chuyên gia CONNECT TEAMBUILDING
*HÀNH TRÌNH THỨ HAI :WHO ARE WE?*Trên đảo Ngọc vừng, các nhóm sẽ cùng xây dựng ngôi nhà chung bằng những dụng cụ lều trại, thi dựng trại nhanh, và trang trí trại đẹp.​

Mỗi Team sẽ được cấp một tài khoản để đi chợ và thi tài nấu ăn (Nấu gì ăn nấy – nấu sao ăn vậy).​

Thi trình bày món ăn bên bãi biển Ngọc vừng thơ mộng.*HÀNH TRÌNH THỨ BA: GALA TÌNH YÊU*​Bạn và người bạn đồng hành với mình sẽ được tham gia những Game thú vị, đặc sắc cùng những cặp đôi khác:​_v Bóng bay tình yêu_

_v Lá bài quyền lực_

_v Thời trang “M&T”_

_v Tình yêu và âm nhạc_ 

_v Duyên phận và định mệnh_

_v Kết nối yêu thương_

“_Ngọn lửa yêu thương_ ” – chương trình Lửa trại sẽ đưa các bạn ngược dòng thời gian quay trở về với những nghi thức cổ xưa,những vũ điệu hoang dã và kết thúc trong “_Lửa tĩnh tâm_ ”.

*HÀNH TRÌNH THỨ TƯ: KẾT NỐI YÊU THƯƠNG*​
Sau một đêm trên đảo, các thành viên tham gia vào Teambuilding “ _Connect heart to heart_”…Qua các game, bạn sẽ được training về các kỹ năng teamwork, teamleader, team spirit…Hành trình “Kết nối yêu thương” sẽ là mở đầu cho những câu chuyện còn được viết tiếp…bởi chính bạn.​*HÃY THAM GIA CHƯƠNG TRÌNH, BẠN SẼ CÓ CƠ HỘI ĐƯỢC NHẬN:**Cơ hội tham gia 01 chuyến đi dã ngoại mới lạ thú vị tại 01 vùng biển xinh đẹp và thơ mộng bậc nhât tại Việt Nam.**Cơ hội làm quên với những người bạn mới và biết đâu gặp được một nửa mà bạn đang tìm kiếm.**Cơ hội khám phá bản thân, trải nghiệm với thiên nhiên và học các kỹ năng sống cần thiết.**Cơ hội nhận được nhiều giải thưởng hấp dẫn, có giá trị từ chương trình. Đặc biệt 01 cặp voucher du lịch miễn phí tại Đà Nẵng, Mũi Né đang chờ đón các bạn*
*Nhanh chân đăng ký để nhận được những ưu đãi đặc biệt cho những người đăng ký tham gia đầu tiên .* *Các bạn có thể đăng ký theo 02 cách như sau :**1. Gửi Email theo địa chỉ :*c[email protected] với nội dung như sau :
​ + Subject: Đăng ký tham dự chương trình *Kết nối yêu thương*
+ Họ và tên :
+ Tuổi :
+ Nơi làm việc :
+ Địa chỉ Email :
+ SĐT :
*2. Đăng ký trực tuyến tại :**http://connectteambuilding.com.vn/Chuong-Trinh-Thuc-Hien/Dang-Ky-Truc-Tuyen.html*

_Ngoài ra bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi để có thêm thông tin chi tiết về chương trình :_
*Công ty CP Du lịch Sự kiện Kết Nối - CONNECT TEAMBUILDING.,JSC*Địa chỉ: Số 57 Lương Ngọc Quyến, Hàng Buồm, Hoàn Kiếm Hà Nội

Tel: [COLOR=#49535A !important]* +(84-4) 66718813* ​​ Fax: +(84-4) 39352618

Hotline:Mr Lê Thái - 0902.06.6996
Mr Định - 0934 2535 86
Skype: lethai83 - Y/h: dinhcuvdk6

Email: [email protected]

Website: www.connectteambuilding.com.vn
* Teambuilding tour

* Tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước

* Sự kiện & Hội nghị

* Đào tạo - Huấn luyện - Sinh hoạt tập thể

* Du lịch dã ngoại - Sinh thái

* Studytour

* Game show truyền hình[/COLOR]

----------

